# A Few Jetty Photos for Karen



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

These jetty images are all part of the north Galveston jetty system. Most all jetty systems along the Texas coast consist of a north and south jetty. The Gulf of Mexico is very shallow along the shorelines and any guts, cuts and even natural river channels silt up very quickly without these rock jetties. 

They are also fish magnets through out the year as you can see in the last image. Mike has a lot jetty photos. Maybe he can post a few as well.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Ah! Here those rock walls are called 'breakwaters' (to break the waves) and jettys are things that ships/boats can tie up to and load and unload cargo.

Interesting difference.  Thanks for the photos!


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow! Look how smooth that water is in #2!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

they can also be called "breakwaters" here, too, karen, but most people refer to them as jetties.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Spi*

A few pictures of the jetties at South Padre Island (wish I was down there now):











These are cleary from before I got aggressive about straightening my horizons...:headknock

[Click pictures to enlarge.]


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

I must google and see if I can find an aerial view of the Galveston ones, they look as if they stretch for a very long way.

In the second photo, Ray, what is the thing on the jetty? And, is that a plane in the water to the right of the cargo ship?

Those buildings on San Padre Island look as if they're practically IN the sea Charles.

Our jettys here in Auckland seem to be mostly wrapped around marinas to help keep the water inside the marinas calmer. I haven't come across jettys anywhere else in the country.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Koru said:


> In the second photo, Ray, what is the thing on the jetty? And, is that a plane in the water to the right of the cargo ship?


That is a tower with lights on it, and that is a shrimp boat that has it's nets out to the right of the ship.

I'll try to find the aerial photos of the jetties and post them, or if someone has one they might post it.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Karen, are you familiar with Google Earth? With that you can fly all the way over hear via satellite photos and be in Galveston over the jetties in about 2 seconds.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

These are the Matagorda Bay Jetties.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*It was a froggy day for sure!*

It definitely was a foggy day last March out at the Galveston Jetties.
The pics tell the story...chasing the big drum and bull reds.
Mike


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Gator_Nutz said:


> Karen, are you familiar with Google Earth? With that you can fly all the way over hear via satellite photos and be in Galveston over the jetties in about 2 seconds.


Silly me! I completely forgot I had Google Earth! Man oh man those Galveston Jetties look really long!

I tried to find San Padre Island, but failed miserably.

Thank you for all the photos  I can't imagine how long it must have taken to build those jetties.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Koru said:


> I tried to find San Padre Island, but failed miserably.


It is South Padre Island -- that may help. Just go down the Texas coast until you are about to hit Mexico!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, it helps when I put the right thing in the search engine eh? *rolling eyes* Thanks Charles. That is one VERY long island! Can you walk to the end of the jetties?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Koru said:


> Well, it helps when I put the right thing in the search engine eh? *rolling eyes* Thanks Charles. That is one VERY long island! Can you walk to the end of the jetties?


I have not tried, but people certainly fish further out on it than I went. My strong preference is to be on a boat looking at the end of the jetties rather than the other way around, although we did fish the ones at North Padre a bit when I was a kid.


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ray, its wade its been a long time how you been man!?!


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

If I remember correctly, the jetties were also used to create a very narrow pass which aided the currents to scour the bottom in between them and make it deeper for maritime passage.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

whg1128 said:


> Ray, its wade its been a long time how you been man!?!


It sure has! I'm doing fine but not fishing as much any more. How about you, Wallace and your dad? Be sure to tell them hello for me. Are you in college yet?

Wade and his little brother were fishing with me that day I broke my ankle almost two and a half years ago. If it hadn't been for them, I would have been laying around in that parking lot for a while. Kinda funny now but it wasn't at the time. Wade kept tabs on me even after my recovery and I really appreciated that. Found a few photos of you guys and guess what, we fished near the end of the jetties.  Keep in touch.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

*nice shots*

Interesting perspective on the second pic above. Interesting.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

drred4 said:


> Interesting perspective on the second pic above. Interesting.


LOL. I was holding on to the back of his life jacket while taking pictures, via the reason for that perspective. I was afraid that shark might pull him out of the boat. He didn't really need help and whipped that Bull shark all on his own.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

you should be able to click on these photos to get a better view, koru.

Aerial Photos of South Galveston Bay


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks MC  It's very interesting to see the silt build up in the different shades of water depths. Will these jetties last forever or will they have to be rebuilt or heightened/lengthened?

Ray, nice black and white with picked out colour on that yummy fish! (Have you ever caught one THAT BIG???)

Hi Wade


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Koru said:


> Will these jetties last forever or will they have to be rebuilt or heightened/lengthened?


the jetties should last awhile, koru. they were started in 1874 and completed in 1898, and they are the longest jetties in the world at roughly 5 miles long.


----------

